# What would happen IF...???



## ScottishNeil (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi, Im new to this forum and have been reading for a few weeks now, a LOT of knowledgable people on here.

I have a question about a scenario:

In your experience what would happen if a husband and wife both British with two kids one 3 and the other 2 moved to New Jersey, rented a house and husband worked as carpenter/builder for local construction company, wife looked after house and kids were in local nursery or playschool?

I know a friend of a friend who moved with no visa and put their kids in the school straight away and nothing has happened with regards to deportation or the likes.

We got married in NY just over a year ago and stayed in Cape May for a few weeks after the wedding with the family. Now back in Scotland for over a year we are starting to think on ways we could get to America and start a life.

Any opinions are welcome and ill look forward to reading the rest of the forum!!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Sooner or later there will be problems - unexpected trips to the UK, audits at the employer's, even school entry formalities. Would you want to raise your kids while constantly having to look over your schoulder?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I do wonder how long your friend of a friend has been living illegally in the US. It's not that difficult for the first year or so - but ultimately you are going to run into problems (BIG problems) either with immigration or with taxes. The lack of a social security number can trip you up in many ways that might not be evident at first. Or if you use a "borrowed" social security number, you will sooner or later run afoul of the tax authority or the credit rating system over there. (Just try renting a house without a credit history in the US!)

Then, I'm told this new health care legislation specifically excludes illegal aliens (which is what you'd be) so you'd be on your own for health care coverage.

It's not only the immigration authorities you have to worry about.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ScottishNeil said:


> Hi, Im new to this forum and have been reading for a few weeks now, a LOT of knowledgable people on here.
> 
> I have a question about a scenario:
> 
> ...


Kids can attend regular school regardless of their immigration status -- see Plyler v. Doe.

Here in AZ, our undocumented friends can also attend college -- but pay the expensive out-of-state tuition fees @ 4x what everyone else pays.

Consequences of getting caught range up to a lifetime ban from entering the US.

Not really fair on doing it to children. They may live and grow up in one culture, then be ejected from it.


----------



## Dark Pop (Mar 29, 2010)

ScottishNeil said:


> Hi, Im new to this forum and have been reading for a few weeks now, a LOT of knowledgable people on here.
> 
> I have a question about a scenario:
> 
> ...


Seriously- If you are white, productive and stay out of trouble..You'd have no problem what so ever..America's illegal immigration authorities are focused on Mexicans and a lot of them lives their entire lives here without getting caught...so


----------



## ScottishNeil (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, I knew about the ban issue if you got caught and for the price of a holiday for a few weeks every year it would be annoying to say the least to get a ban to enter the US. I would think that its about 3 years since the friend of a friend moved over and it was san diego they moved to but the partner was an American so I dont know their situation, they may have married. I dont know of any other way to get in other than sell up everything in the UK and try and invest in a business or buy a franchise. I will keep searching and see!!
Thanks


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

ScottishNeil said:


> Thanks for the reply, I knew about the ban issue if you got caught and for the price of a holiday for a few weeks every year it would be annoying to say the least to get a ban to enter the US. I would think that its about 3 years since the friend of a friend moved over and it was san diego they moved to but the partner was an American so I dont know their situation, they may have married. I dont know of any other way to get in other than sell up everything in the UK and try and invest in a business or buy a franchise. I will keep searching and see!!
> Thanks


you'll eventually get caught and banned for life


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

The only thing more persistent then the common cold is an immigration rumor:>( And this is how some of the start.

OP "I know a friend of a friend who moved with no visa and put their kids in the school straight away and nothing has happened with regards to deportation or the likes."

later

OP "I would think that its about 3 years since the friend of a friend moved over and it was san diego they moved to but the partner was an American so I dont know their situation, they may have married. "


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> The only thing more persistent then the common cold is an immigration rumor:>( And this is how some of the start.
> 
> OP "I know a friend of a friend who moved with no visa and put their kids in the school straight away and nothing has happened with regards to deportation or the likes."
> 
> ...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


>



Do you remember when the train transporting the weekly Mercedes production from Vance to Atlanta derailed smack outside the factory gates of Honda in Lincoln:>) International spart parts fair:>)


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> do you remember when the train transporting the weekly mercedes production from vance to atlanta derailed smack outside the factory gates of honda in lincoln:>) international spart parts fair:>)


lol!


----------



## GillianF (Mar 7, 2010)

ScottishNeil said:


> I dont know of any other way to get in other than sell up everything in the UK and try and invest in a business or buy a franchise. I will keep searching and see!!
> Thanks


Hi Neil - it looks like you are living in Scotland now. Were you born there as depending on where you were born you could always try the Diversity Lottery route. 

It's not open to people who were born in the UK, except those from Northern Ireland, but a lot of other countries are included. Details of this year's lottery don't seem to be out but you can check out the info on wikipedia background on last year's if you want some background info.

Cheers


----------



## Rolling Stone (Mar 29, 2010)

Weebie said:


> you'll eventually get caught and banned for life


I seriously doubt that......


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Rolling Stone said:


> I seriously doubt that......


Federal immigration officials are opening a new facility in the East Valley that will handle a surge in illegal immigrants who are being deported to Central America.

The surge is the result of increased immigration enforcement that began about four years ago, said Mark Lenox, the deputy assistant director of ICE removal operations.

Nationwide, the U.S. repatriated about 387,000 immigrants last year, with more than 100,000 being deported by air due to the distance of their home country.

Immigrant processing center to open in Mesa: Facility to serve as final point before deportation


----------



## Rolling Stone (Mar 29, 2010)

I have enough friends in ICE to know better than to believe the rhetoric in the press. The public has to be duped into believing the tax dollars are being spent on a cause they believe in......not always the reality. Let me know when you actually know someone that has been or is being deported......in any direction besides to the south.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Rolling Stone said:


> I have enough friends in ICE to know better than to believe the rhetoric in the press. The public has to be duped into believing the tax dollars are being spent on a cause they believe in......not always the reality. Let me know when you actually know someone that has been or is being deported......in any direction besides to the south.


Quite a few. Here's one I remember since they PM-ed me asking for advice:

One was an Brit family living in Atlanta for over a decade running own business with no documentation. Wife and daughter went for a vacation to Blighty via Mexico as they had done previously. On return through the Mexican land border (this was in the pre-passport-required days), they claimed US citizenship but were investigated. Both have a lifetime ban from entering the US with no waiver available.


----------



## ScottishNeil (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi thanks for the replies, GillianF yes I was born in Scotland and still living there, There was a reply about how the immigration rhumor spreads and I know a friend of a friend, I know how that sounds but Ive not heard anything for about a year on there situation so I could guess they got married and she is allowed to be there now but who knows. From the replys it seems that if you are being realistic and dont do what the media tells you that you wouldnt really get deported and it is mainly mexicans that get sent back to mexico? Im not sure but I always can imagine a sort of "hit squad" tracking you down and sending you home, very unlikely I know but from some people I have spoke to thats what I see the image as then other people I speak with they say if you get in and work and pay your way then you will be fine?? Anyway I think the easiest and best way would be to sell my house here and with savings invest in an ongoing company but that doesnt get you a green card from what Ive read. Anyway thanks for the replys and Ill be reading more on this forum to see whats the best for me and the family!!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ScottishNeil said:


> Hi thanks for the replies, GillianF yes I was born in Scotland and still living there, There was a reply about how the immigration rhumor spreads and I know a friend of a friend, I know how that sounds but Ive not heard anything for about a year on there situation so I could guess they got married and she is allowed to be there now but who knows. From the replys it seems that if you are being realistic and dont do what the media tells you that you wouldnt really get deported and it is mainly mexicans that get sent back to mexico? Im not sure but I always can imagine a sort of "hit squad" tracking you down and sending you home, very unlikely I know but from some people I have spoke to thats what I see the image as then other people I speak with they say if you get in and work and pay your way then you will be fine?? Anyway I think the easiest and best way would be to sell my house here and with savings invest in an ongoing company but that doesnt get you a green card from what Ive read. Anyway thanks for the replys and Ill be reading more on this forum to see whats the best for me and the family!!


Some thoughts for ya:

Mexicans have a supporting infrastructure for those who are undocumented. Other groups also do -- e.g. the Irish in NYC. As a Brit, you won't!

It's becoming increasingly difficult to survive without documentation. Stuff like the e-verify program which more and more companies are adopting. Driver licenses are almost impossible except for some states, e.g. New Mexico.

A major issue arises if you need to visit Blighty -- story above.

About the only saving grace from overstay is marriage to a USC -- and even that isn't guaranteed these days. 

The E2 visa sucks if you have children. I call it the visa from hell!


----------



## ScottishNeil (Mar 31, 2010)

You seem to know what your talking about, I didnt know that about the E2 visa, what would be the best visa to try and get? There is a lot but I always seem to come back to the E2 and there is the thing iif you pay $500,000 to an area you get in but im short for that one, I suppose if it was easy every1 would do it!!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ScottishNeil said:


> You seem to know what your talking about, I didnt know that about the E2 visa, what would be the best visa to try and get? There is a lot but I always seem to come back to the E2 and there is the thing iif you pay $500,000 to an area you get in but im short for that one, I suppose if it was easy every1 would do it!!


That's the problem with the E2 -- for many Brits it's the only visa they can get. But we weren't all cut out to be budding entrepreneurs and this is where many fall flat on their face. Have you run your own business before? If so, accept that it's going to be twice as hard in a foreign culture. And if you don't succeed, you go home.

FAQs here are as good as any.


----------



## ScottishNeil (Mar 31, 2010)

FatBrit,
Heres aomething for you,
Wher we were in NY and NJ this time last year we had 6 of our family going over and got all the tickets at the same time and got our VWP at the same time, I remember our VWP being for 2 years, Ive read about it and people are saying its for 90 days max?? would there be an issue with going for 6 months just to live and see what its like to be there? Im guessing at the airport if they saw the return date was 6 months I would need to explain, I would think that I would show them my bank account with enough funds for the 6 months and the place i would be staying and thie income id have going from the UK to my account in the US?? Would that flow? I would have more than enough saved for the 6 months and would have no interest in working, just living, my home in the UK would give me about £400.00 per month income so I wouldnt need to work with that and my savings. Would you see anything "wrong" with this?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ScottishNeil said:


> FatBrit,
> Heres aomething for you,
> Wher we were in NY and NJ this time last year we had 6 of our family going over and got all the tickets at the same time and got our VWP at the same time, I remember our VWP being for 2 years, Ive read about it and people are saying its for 90 days max?? would there be an issue with going for 6 months just to live and see what its like to be there? Im guessing at the airport if they saw the return date was 6 months I would need to explain, I would think that I would show them my bank account with enough funds for the 6 months and the place i would be staying and thie income id have going from the UK to my account in the US?? Would that flow? I would have more than enough saved for the 6 months and would have no interest in working, just living, my home in the UK would give me about £400.00 per month income so I wouldnt need to work with that and my savings. Would you see anything "wrong" with this?


VWP gives 90 days on your I-94W -- no exceptions. Cannot be extended. Ticket out must be within the 90 days.

B2 is generally up to 180 days on your I-94, and it can be extended. But you don't want to apply for one because you will probably not get one and then it would be more difficult on a VWP entry, and you certainly wouldn't want to extend it unless you were connected to tubes in an intensive care bed of a hospital.

Not working is only part of the equation. Everyone is a suspected immigrant unless they can prove otherwise. You have no right to enter the US, and none whatsoever to live here.

Once you've blotted your book with the immigration authorities, that's pretty much the end of the story for many.


----------



## ScottishNeil (Mar 31, 2010)

Ahh, what wvp would I have had then that lasted for 2 years? it was nothing hard to do, just a link from the ticket confirmation email then just fill it in and we got them and it had the stamp that was for 2 years? This was this time last year we got it??


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ScottishNeil said:


> Ahh, what wvp would I have had then that lasted for 2 years? it was nothing hard to do, just a link from the ticket confirmation email then just fill it in and we got them and it had the stamp that was for 2 years? This was this time last year we got it??


I think you're confused. The ESTA application is good for 2 years. The I-94W (which controls how long you can stay here) is for 90 days if you get in (or 0 days id you don't).


----------



## ScottishNeil (Mar 31, 2010)

Thats it, I was getting confused for that, so its 90 days max, cheers for that. The thing you mentioned about the E2 is exactly what i was thinking, if you set up home and think thats you there then the business fails you have no right to be there and your sent home, a lot of money wasted if that happens, and you need to renew it every other year? What if a company sponsors you? can you get a green card from that or is it basically just as long as you work for the company? I suppose theres good reasons why its so tight on the laws to get in!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ScottishNeil said:


> What if a company sponsors you? can you get a green card from that or is it basically just as long as you work for the company?


Yes, depends and no! Facts around the circumstances needed to answer.


----------



## Rolling Stone (Mar 29, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> Quite a few. Here's one I remember since they PM-ed me asking for advice:
> 
> One was an Brit family living in Atlanta for over a decade running own business with no documentation. Wife and daughter went for a vacation to Blighty via Mexico as they had done previously. On return through the Mexican land border (this was in the pre-passport-required days), they claimed US citizenship but were investigated. Both have a lifetime ban from entering the US with no waiver available.


Um....deported was the question. Who has had an official from the US gov't come to the door and pick them up and put them on a plane or ship home (EI-deported) This does not happen to the normal law abiding, bill paying person with half a brain that does not flaunt their illegal status. 

Your friends that were refused entry (not deported) were just stupid......first they left and tried to re-enter then they lied to the officials. Two basic idiot moves! Now if they (or the family members they blew the whistle on in the USA) were subsequently deported due to being these dumb acts what did they expect? You can't wave it in the governments face and expect no recourse.
Thanks for proving my point on the Southern border thing though......


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Rolling Stone said:


> Um....deported was the question. Who has had an official from the US gov't come to the door and pick them up and put them on a plane or ship home (EI-deported) This does not happen to the normal law abiding, bill paying person with half a brain that does not flaunt their illegal status.
> 
> Your friends that were refused entry (not deported) were just stupid......first they left and tried to re-enter then they lied to the officials. Two basic idiot moves! Now if they (or the family members they blew the whistle on in the USA) were subsequently deported due to being these dumb acts what did they expect? You can't wave it in the governments face and expect no recourse.
> Thanks for proving my point on the Southern border thing though......


May OP refer to your legal advise when it does happen? And it does!


----------



## Rolling Stone (Mar 29, 2010)

twostep said:


> May OP refer to your legal advise when it does happen? And it does!


Another general comment with no facts behind it ......... if you ask why 5 times when you hear a story pertaining to this you usually find out it on the second or third "why" that it was avoidable and due to something like the two stupid moves above.

My point was not that no one gets deported.....it was that the average, non targeted minority, bill paying, law abiding illegal from northern Europe or the UK is not searched out and deported. 

Do people piss of their neighbors with the dog barking at night and the neighbor calls immigration because they stupidly let their illegal status be known? Of course......but that could have been avoided by someone with some common sense.
First, don't let the dog out at night and secondly do not publicize your status. 

Yes, you can refer to it in court if you think it will help you


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Rolling Stone said:


> My point was not that no one gets deported.....it was that the average, non targeted minority, bill paying, law abiding illegal from northern Europe or the UK is not searched out and deported.


2,922 Europeans are reported as being deportable in FY2008 (latest available) according to DHS. Isn't Google a wonderful thing?

So your argument does not hold true.


----------



## Rolling Stone (Mar 29, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> 2,922 Europeans are reported as being *deportable* in FY2008 (latest available) according to DHS. Isn't Google a wonderful thing?
> 
> So your argument does not hold true.


Again deportable....not deported. Any illegal is deportable.......*How many have actually been deported?*

Still no proof.........keep trying!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Rolling Stone said:


> Again deportable....not deported. Any illegal is deportable.......*How many have actually been deported?*
> 
> Still no proof.........keep trying!


Oh for gawd's sake, this is the last piece of research II do for you. If you're going to sprout your opinion as fact, you'll have to learn to Google to substantiate it.

All the published data for 2008 is here: http://www.dhs.gov/xlibrary/assets/statistics/yearbook/2008/ois_yb_2008.pdf

If you want the number of Europeans actually removed (i.e. deported), the number in 2008 was 3816. You'll find it in Table 37 of the above referenced document.


----------



## Rolling Stone (Mar 29, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> Oh for gawd's sake, this is the last piece of research II do for you. If you're going to sprout your opinion as fact, you'll have to learn to Google to substantiate it.
> 
> All the published data for 2008 is here: http://www.dhs.gov/xlibrary/assets/statistics/yearbook/2008/ois_yb_2008.pdf
> 
> If you want the number of Europeans actually removed (i.e. deported), the number in 2008 was 3816. You'll find it in Table 37 of the above referenced document.


Google is like a green belt in Karate....it gives you just enough confidence in your psuedo-information to get your azz kicked in a real debate.

Re-read the original question before you google........It was do you personally know anyone that was deported and if so why? I bet it was because they were stupid because as I stated the gov´t does not track down people to deport unless they have a reason. I still stick with that and you won´t find that on google.

One question though? If you are an American living and working in America how does that make you an expat? If I had dual citizenship or was a citizen in the country I lived in I would not consider that as being an expat. I googled it for you to save you the research:

_ An expatriate is any person living in a different country *from where he or she is a citizen*. In common usage, the term is often used in the context of professionals sent abroad by their companies, as opposed to locally hired staff (who can also be foreigners). The differentiation found in common usage usually comes down to socio-economic factors, so skilled professionals working in another country are described as expatriates, whereas a manual labourer who has moved to another country to earn more money might be labelled an 'immigrant'._


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Rolling Stone said:


> My point was not that no one gets deported.....it was that the average, non targeted minority, bill paying, law abiding illegal from northern Europe or the UK is not searched out and deported.


While in general, I agree with you that it is entirely possible to live in the US or elsewhere as an illegal alien as long as you keep your head down and your mouth shut, I can attest from personal experience that it isn't fun and certainly isn't care-free. (I was illegal for a period of nearly 2 years here in France through no fault of my own.) I was at least married to a local national, and that made life lots easier. To move over to the US (or anywhere else) en famille, without having even a basic resource net, is just asking for trouble.

No, I wasn't hunted down and deported, though I did have to watch my step and make sure I never put myself in a situation where I would have to produce "normal" id or other documents a legal immigrant should have. It's not hard to find work "under the table" but if an employer decides not to pay you, or to violate your employment rights, your option to take him to court means you'll probably be deported at the conclusion of the trial (even if you do get your back pay). That's France - but the same principle applies in the US.

Besides, it's hard to be one of those law-abiding, bill-paying illegals when you have a family and have to resort to whatever employer will hire you without the appropriate paperwork. Given the importance of having enough money to live on in the US and the absence of any safety net (even for local born nationals) moving over there with a family but no paperwork is a highly risky proposition and best avoided at all cost.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Rolling Stone (Mar 29, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> While in general, I agree with you that it is entirely possible to live in the US or elsewhere as an illegal alien as long as you keep your head down and your mouth shut, I can attest from personal experience that it isn't fun and certainly isn't care-free. (I was illegal for a period of nearly 2 years here in France through no fault of my own.) I was at least married to a local national, and that made life lots easier. To move over to the US (or anywhere else) en famille, without having even a basic resource net, is just asking for trouble.
> 
> No, I wasn't hunted down and deported, though I did have to watch my step and make sure I never put myself in a situation where I would have to produce "normal" id or other documents a legal immigrant should have. It's not hard to find work "under the table" but if an employer decides not to pay you, or to violate your employment rights, your option to take him to court means you'll probably be deported at the conclusion of the trial (even if you do get your back pay). That's France - but the same principle applies in the US.
> 
> ...



Totally agree Bev......never suggested it would be easy.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Rolling Stone said:


> Google is like a green belt in Karate....it gives you just enough confidence in your psuedo-information to get your azz kicked in a real debate.
> 
> Re-read the original question before you google........It was do you personally know anyone that was deported and if so why? I bet it was because they were stupid because as I stated the gov´t does not track down people to deport unless they have a reason. I still stick with that and you won´t find that on google.



"azz kicked in a real debate: eh? Wow! If you're just here to "kick ass", you won't be here long. If you're here to add your knowledge and respectfully challenge others where you believe they are wrong, you are welcome to stay. Try to avoid ad hominem attacks, please.

Your contention is that if you keep your head down as a European, you won't be removed since neither you nor I know anyone personally, this must be the case. Unfortunately, as Janet's figures clearly show, Europeans are removed at a rate of over 10/day.

Here's evidence that keeping your head down might involve not driving a vehicle. Funnily enough, the guys here weren't even illegals.


----------



## Rolling Stone (Mar 29, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> "azz kicked in a real debate: eh? Wow! If you're just here to "kick ass", you won't be here long. If you're here to add your knowledge and respectfully challenge others where you believe they are wrong, you are welcome to stay. Try to avoid ad hominem attacks, please.
> 
> Your contention is that if you keep your head down as a European, you won't be removed since neither you nor I know anyone personally, this must be the case. Unfortunately, as Janet's figures clearly show, Europeans are removed at a rate of over 10/day.
> 
> Here's evidence that keeping your head down might involve not driving a vehicle. Funnily enough, the guys here weren't even illegals.


Notice the word "like".....this denotes a comparison and not an actual event. Again you try to twist things so you can "kick ass" as the moderator. You are advocating respectful challenges but you cannot seem to be respectful as witnessed in comments to others on several threads. You even had another moderator moderating you on one. As a moderator you should be setting the example. As far as how long I am here, I really do not care as there are much better sites out there.

You have the contention somewhat correct.....I guess you went back a re-read the post. You made another assumption though as I have know several european illegals in the US that lived under the radar because they kept thier heads down. It seems you stil do not get the point......removed, detained, denied entry, banned are none of the terms I am refering to but you are grasping for straws because you are so desperate to be right. I said, northern Europeans are not being hunted down and snatched out of their beds at night and deported without a cause. Period......Comprende? How many from the figures you googled have that happened to? It is ok to say "I don´t know"......

As far as the illegal deportation story......thanks for further proving the Southern border theory for me and the racial targeting of the authorities as i had stated before :clap2:

I still have the one question you still never will answer......as an American living in America why are you claiming to be an expat and moderatiing an expat forum?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Rolling Stone said:


> I still have the one question you still never will answer......as an American living in America why are you claiming to be an expat and moderatiing an expat forum?


I consider myself a British expat currently living in the US since my culture and influences are decidedly British -- I was born there, educated there, and lived there until my mid-twenties. I also happen to be an American citizen and have lived here in the US for the last decade. Between, I lived in different countries. What's so difficult to understand about that?

So, let's hear about Rolling Stone and see the influences that have shaped his thoughts. What are his claims to expat-ness?


----------



## Rolling Stone (Mar 29, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> Oh for gawd's sake, this is the last piece of research II do for you. If you're going to sprout your opinion as fact, you'll have to learn to Google to substantiate it.
> 
> All the published data for 2008 is here: http://www.dhs.gov/xlibrary/assets/statistics/yearbook/2008/ois_yb_2008.pdf
> 
> If you want the number of Europeans actually removed (i.e. deported), the number in 2008 was 3816. You'll find it in Table 37 of the above referenced document.


I refer you to the forum rules......


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

@@@Rollingstone
Advise about illegal immigration is great. It does not have a place in a public forum nor should it be given at all. 
Unless you are a financial supporter - is a moderator's personal life any of your business?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> @@@Rollingstone
> Advise about illegal immigration is great. It does not have a place in a public forum nor should it be given at all.
> Unless you are a financial supporter - is a moderator's personal life any of your business?


Rolling Stone can no longer answer so there's little point in addressing him. For the moment I'll leave the thread open for the sake of the OP, though.


----------



## AmandaL (Feb 20, 2009)

Friends of the family moved illegally to California about 15 years ago. They took their 2 young children with them. Bought a house, started a successful business, when old enough, put the kids in school.

Upon trying to return from a day trip in Mexico 2 years ago, they were stopped at the border and refused entry to the USA. They were banned from re-entry. Had to sell the house & business. Kids had to start a new life in the UK away from everything they knew. 

Unless you want to remain in the US permenantly and NEVER leave for a vacation / family funeral, I would not recommend this. That being said, I am extremely risk averse.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

Fatbrit said:


> Kids can attend regular school regardless of their immigration status -- see Plyler v. Doe.
> 
> Here in AZ, our undocumented friends can also attend college -- but pay the expensive out-of-state tuition fees @ 4x what everyone else pays.
> 
> ...


In California, illegal immigrants can attend university as residents as long as they have lived in the state for one year. The California supreme court ruled on that many years ago.


----------



## Dark Pop (Mar 29, 2010)

JohnSoCal said:


> In California, illegal immigrants can attend university as residents as long as they have lived in the state for one year. The California supreme court ruled on that many years ago.


If they are white they are called Visa overstayers...


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

Dark Pop said:


> If they are white they are called Visa overstayers...


What may I ask is that supposed to mean? I am simply saying that any person can be a legal resident of California without being a legal resident of the US.


----------



## Dark Pop (Mar 29, 2010)

JohnSoCal said:


> What may I ask is that supposed to mean? I am simply saying that any person can be a legal resident of California without being a legal resident of the US.


What I mean is that America is worried about Mexicans coming across the border by the millions, They aren't worried about a few people from England or Holland coming over here. They like them.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

JohnSoCal said:


> In California, illegal immigrants can attend university as residents as long as they have lived in the state for one year. The California supreme court ruled on that many years ago.


Would you mind to post an official link? Thank you.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

twostep said:


> Would you mind to post an official link? Thank you.


I don't have time to look it up right now as I am on my way to Hawaii for a couple weeks. I remember when the California Supreme court made the ruling back in the 70's. I am sure you do a search for it or I will find it when I get back.


----------



## ScottishNeil (Mar 31, 2010)

So I was speaking with an immigration lawyer in London today and they said that for the B2 visa you can invest just $100,000 I know that if the business fails you are out but i always thought it was $200,000? they mayb told me that just to get my business and the £250 consultation fee, i never paid any fee but maybe because of the economy just now?? i dont know.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ScottishNeil said:


> So I was speaking with an immigration lawyer in London today and they said that for the B2 visa you can invest just $100,000 I know that if the business fails you are out but i always thought it was $200,000? they mayb told me that just to get my business and the £250 consultation fee, i never paid any fee but maybe because of the economy just now?? i dont know.


Query B2 -- I assume you mean E2.

There is no minimum for the E2 investment, nor a maximum figure given. But I think $100k is optimistic, whereas $200k should be sufficient. Most I have read about coming over here have had to put at least $200k on the table. And remember that t his money can't be used to buy the house you'll live in -- it's for the business only.


----------



## ScottishNeil (Mar 31, 2010)

E2 thats it, I thought $100k was a bit low, I had in mind $200k for the investment!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ScottishNeil said:


> E2 thats it, I thought $100k was a bit low, I had in mind $200k for the investment!


Might suggest your adviser is not being up front about the issues involved.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

It is called bait and switch. You will leave not only 250 on the table:>)
Do your own research. Work up a spreadsheet. What do you do professionally. What does your wife do? What kind of business could you actually run? Work up a cost of living schedule for a US market you want to move to. Work up a credible business plan. Do your market research, get to know the competition, the good, the bad and the ugly. Can you afford start-up of residence/living/vehicles/car-medical insurance until the business is in the black? What will you do with the kids? At 21 they will be on their own as far as visas are concerned. If the business does not work out and your visa will not be renewed - what is Plan B?


----------



## Dark Pop (Mar 29, 2010)

American authorities only pretend to inforce imigration laws on white europeans because they aren't supposed to discriminate, but they will do everything in their powers to look the other way when confronted with a european visa overstayer.


----------



## Shipresa (Dec 9, 2008)

*I know many cases.*

In my previous career, I lived in various countries of the former Soviet Union.

Folks of the FSU need tourist visas to the USA. Many many do overstay. I'd say in the 20 or so families I've known to simply just stay, I'd say 18 of them were deported, and banned. It does happen...alot.

Remember of these 20 - these were folks with families. A few had children born in USA, kids that spoke ONLY English, then all removed over to places in the FSU. 

Their lives in USA were not calm. Oh the kids had school, but the parents had to hide A LOT from them. Friends in the community helped with IDs for utilities, etc. Oh, buying and insuring a car was not done to help keep them undercover. Working as cleaners, carpenters (they were scientists, teachers, educated sorts) all under the table...sometimes they were not paid, underpaid and overworked, with no recourses. Their respective communities gave charity dental, health. But what a life... okay, a better life for their kids but gave up theirs. Then the family was deported and many of those kids are living still in the USA with relatives, friends.

I am a USC. I am amazed that Europeans think they can 'blend' better into the USA (as not to be the 'deportable' types), and Brits more than any think they can live and work in USA and never be 'treated' like an illegal. All think of Mexicans as illegals.... but Canadians have no right to work in USA either, and neither do Brits. I am amazed at how many Brits don't believe they only have a 90 day VWP situation. They go to USA to buy holiday homes, primary homes, etc. - then are shocked when they are refused at the US Border later on.

Other countries are very happy to have people invest in their countries, and happily give visas to do so - why not try other countries? (Mexico, for example.) The USA isn't paved in gold and things are tightening more and more for those who think they can just show up and be American. I'd find a legal way to move over.


----------



## ethan1066 (May 15, 2010)

yeah that would bring out a big problem to you in near future...


----------

